# Strings Mockup



## sergendrix (Oct 12, 2014)

I love to work on strings and i already did some works for a singer, if you need to have a strings part in your song and you dont know how to realize it or you have no time for it, just let me know i ll be glad to collaborate.

You can send me the raw string orchestra part in midi file (you can play it with piano for example)

I have to say you that it s a long work so dont expect to have back the resulting file (wav or mp3) in a week, it depends on the complexity of the arrangment it could take more.

Contact me anyway if interested on this or other music's thing.

www.soundcloud.com/bonerecords


----------



## kurtvanzo (Oct 30, 2014)

Some great mockups Sergio! Collaboration is the best when working with the right people. Though I work here in Los Angeles, I have collaborated with composers from Italy before- I even have family in Milian. You can get in touch with me through my feature producion company - Anakin Films. [email protected] All the best on your future projects.


----------

